# I have medicare interim card?



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a permanent resident but medicare sent me a blue interim card. I learnt that this is the card you get when you are a temporary resident who has not gotten permanent residency???


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, the blue Medicare cards are for people on TR visas waiting for their PR. They normally have an expiry date within 12 months of issue. If you are a PR, you should have a green Medicare card. You should go to your nearest Medicare office to sort it out.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Already registered medibank with this medicare number


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

spark92 said:


> Already registered medibank with this medicare number


Medicare numbers have a standard format regardless of the type of card so it may not change. But you can always update the number with Medibank if it does change.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well my first one didn't come, so they changed numbers and re sent it again  (and the worst case is I went to medicare personally; they could have told me)


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

I received invitation for 190 in April 2016 and got a bridging visa afterwards. I have also received my Medicare card now. Should I cancel my private health insurance? Please advise

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I received invitation for 190 in April 2016 and got a bridging visa afterwards. I have also received my Medicare card now. Should I cancel my private health insurance? Please advise
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Firstly it would depend on what visa you currently hold. If your current visa has a condition that you maintain private health insurance, you may not want to cancel it. If your current visa doesn't have this type of condition, then it's your personal decision whether you want to keep private health coverage in addition to your Medicare coverage.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Firstly it would depend on what visa you currently hold. If your current visa has a condition that you maintain private health insurance, you may not want to cancel it. If your current visa doesn't have this type of condition, then it's your personal decision whether you want to keep private health coverage in addition to your Medicare coverage.


Visa conditions usually require maintaining health cover, not necessarily private.

Students and 457 holders who get interim medicare can cancel their OSHC/OWHC and would not be in breach of visa conditions


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> Visa conditions usually require maintaining health cover, not necessarily private.
> 
> Students and 457 holders who get interim medicare can cancel their OSHC/OWHC and would not be in breach of visa conditions


Thanks, I knew it was the case for 457 visa holders but wasn't sure about students.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

Since my TR visa has expired I think their is no such need to have a private insurance anymore

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Since my TR visa has expired I think their is no such need to have a private insurance anymore
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


What visa are you on at the moment?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> What visa are you on at the moment?


From 485 to bridging visa.
485 expired in March.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> From 485 to bridging visa.
> 485 expired in March.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


What visa is the BV leading up to?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy (Jan 19, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> What visa is the BV leading up to?


Leading to 190

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Leading to 190 Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


In such case you are eligible for interim medicare


----------

